# Brining ribs



## jimr (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone here brine their ribs before cooking? I ate at the local country club restaurant last evening and they had smoked ribs as a featured special. They were smoked very well but seemed to have the taste of ham. Also the meat was the color of ham, which leads me to think they were brined. Is there any reason to brine them? Any thoughts??


----------



## flagriller (Apr 22, 2010)

No I don't brine pork.. Those ribs were most likely boiled first. Alot of places do that to hasten the cooking process. Usually you can tell because there're tough because the boiling removes all/most of the fat which is where the flovour comes from as well as it keeps the meat moist.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 22, 2010)

might not have been brined, perhaps the chaper "enhanced" ribs that are out there,  which take on appearance and taste you mention.

I have been looking at trying a 15 minute vinegar brine Guy Fieri did on his Big Bite show on FN. his version were for ribs baked in the oven, but I was thinking about trying it for a batch of ribs on the WSM.


----------



## jimr (Apr 22, 2010)

These ribs were definately not dry or tough.....They were "fall-off-da-bone" tender and very moist. They were advertised as "locally smoked" so I'm guessing they were not totally prepared at the restuarant.


----------



## erain (Apr 22, 2010)

maybe "cured"????

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=80861


----------



## ozark rt (Apr 22, 2010)

Chisoxjim probably hit the nail on the head when he said they might have been the "enhanced" cryovac ribs. Someone in my family, who shall remain nameless, made this mistake one time and the results were exactly as you described.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 22, 2010)

I picked up a case of ribs from a buddy of mine for cheap and they have a strange flavor to them so I found a few brines )or I should actually say more of a marinade since there isn't any salt or cure) on line and tried one of them and it did help remove the off flavor. And as I was reading around there were lots of people who marinate their ribs before they smoke them. Who knew.


----------



## prettychili (Apr 22, 2010)

so can you brine ribs or do the ribs not need that kinda help?


----------



## erain (Apr 23, 2010)

experiment away... thats what this is all about. sure you can brine ribs... never done it but why not... have cured em though, they are awesome. go ahead and pimp some out and let us know how they turn out!!!


----------



## ak1 (Apr 23, 2010)

They don't need it. There is enough fat that it will render during smoking & keep the ribs moist.

But as was said, it's worth trying just to see what happens.


----------



## hoser (Apr 23, 2010)

I like to brine my CSR's beforwe I do them 2-2-1
they always come out nice and juicy.


----------



## prettychili (Apr 23, 2010)

well then i will give it a shot.


----------



## erain (Apr 23, 2010)

great!!! there is only one way to find anything out for sure... dont forget to post your findings good or bad... you dont have to be a traditionalist here. i for one like to see new things, its how great recipies/methods are created. can t wait to see your qview!!!  ps... keep track of your brine ingreds, and soak times etc... you may need them in the future.


----------



## smokingd (Apr 23, 2010)

I have brined my ribs before using Pops ham brine.  They came out just a you describe and are now my favorite way of doing ribs.  Here is a link to Pops post and his recipe http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=89979

It is all about experimenting and sharing the outcome enjoy (next time I do them I will have some Q-view)


----------

